# Bowtech Reign 7 or Bowtech Prodigy



## goosefreak

I sold my bow a little while ago and looking to renew my setup from top to bottom.. 

First of all, I have been a diehard PSE fan. Those bows have always tuned good, shot good balanced excellent, recoiled great, excellent customer service (the one time I had to deal with them, they sent me a new/upgraded bow)

Iv shot PSE for 15 years and I personally have zero complaints about their bows..

However, all my uncles in AZ shoot bowtech allegiance and Iv always viewd bowtech as a good bow. Since Im starting over why not try a bowtech?

Although I haven't made up my mind that I am for sure buying a Bowtech but, if I do im leaning towards the Bowtech Reign 7 or the Prodigy.

I want to hear from you guys ALL the good AND bad about these bows.
What do you like about them? what dont you like? etc 

ultimately I wont buy any bow without shooting it first, which reminds me. Anyone have one I can shoot? or even hold?

I am not interested in Hoyt.. I think Hoyt makes incredible bows but, for ME, they dont balance the way I like in my hands, Same with Elite, For me they dont balance right. I'v shot several

My Fall back bow will be the the PSE Decree HD 32

SO as for the questions with the Bowtech's that I have mentioned, lets stick to that.. biased and non-biased opinions welcomed 


THANKS GUYS!


----------



## AF CYN

The review of the Reign 7 in the March/April Bowhunting World was very favorable (but most of their reviews are). 

I shot a Bowtech PBR (was similar to the old Allegiance) many moons ago. I loved that bow. They're a quality company. I'd definitely give one a test spin. If you don't like it, falling back on the PSE is a pretty solid option.


----------



## stick&string89

The Reign 7 looks like an awesome bow. I live north of Ogden and if there was a decent Bowtech Dealer in the area I would have bought one. But I ended up going with a new Hoyt and love it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alpinebowman

I have shot the reign but not much. They are heavy to begin with. the draw and shot is very nice on them though. I am waiting to see if bringing the limb building in house helps reduce the failures they have been having. My buddy has a BTX-28 that is a shooter but the limbs just keep me away.


----------



## goosefreak

alpinebowman said:


> I am waiting to see if bringing the limb building in house helps reduce the failures they have been having. My buddy has a BTX-28 that is a shooter but the limbs just keep me away.


Alpine, can you elaborate a little more on the limb failures you mentioned?


----------



## alpinebowman

There are more than a few instances and complaints of the bowtech limbs for a lot of years. No personal experiances as I have never owned one but seen the issues on Archerytalk. Usually they are snapping closer to the axle.



goosefreak said:


> Alpine, can you elaborate a little more on the limb failures you mentioned?


----------



## goosefreak

well, I went and shot the Bowtech Reign 6 and 7 and the prodigy today and all I can say is WOW! talk about smooth, fast and dead in the hand shooting bows!

Most impressive to me was the Reign 6.

Alpine, I have read up on some limb issues, however there is equally as great if not bigger fan base towards Bowtech and pro-bowtech people who speak highly of these particular models. Some even going as far as converting to Bowtech from other brands such as hoyt, pse and matthews to name a few. 
I'm sure these kinds of issues and reviews can be found with every brand of bow.

I talked to the guy about some of these issues at the shop and (FWIW) he mentioned that a majority of the limb issues were with the BTX and RPM. He said, now they have been building there limbs in "dust free" environments and in "pressure controlled rooms". Same resin and same materials in a "less compromised" room. (or something to the regards of those words)
he mentioned that out of 200-300 bowtech's sold state wide in a certain time frame, there were 3 that he knows of that came back with "exploded" limbs. I think that was with bows before they brought the limbs in house.
He says some of the issues were from people not putting them in the bow press just right, or pressing them too much...says you want to press them just enough to work the string 

He also mentioned that bowtech is doing a dry fire test of upwards of 1500 shots. 
He spoke very highly of the bowtech Reign 6 and 7 and Prodigy lineup
but, it was obvious he preferred the Reign 6.
He says Bowtech's Warranty and CS is excellent 

He however told me he is a matthews guy with bowtech being a close second.
Anyways, thats what he told me, truth or not

I shot for an hour or more with the 3 bows and I found myself shooting the Reign 6 the most. 

I'll say this, IF I get the Bowtech Reign 6 it with either convert me or make me a PSE shooter for life


----------



## mrkrik

If you've been a PSE guy, try shooting the new PSE Evolve 31 or 35, or if you like carbon bows, the Carbon Air 32 ECS or 34. If you like good speed, a good valley, a smooth draw, and high letoff, these bows seem to have it for a lot of people. I personally picked up my first ever PSE with the Carbon Air 34 ECS and am liking it more and more every day. It's the first PSE I've actually ever liked. Should be a great elk hunting rig.


----------



## torowy

I shoot a bowtech, not either mentioned, but I have been very happy with it.


----------



## goosefreak

elkfan PM response sent.. Thanks!


----------



## bow_dude

I shoot in a 3-d league at Salt Lake Archery on Wednesday evenings. Last week I shot with a fellow archer who shoots a Bowtech Reign. Can't remember if it is the 6 or 7. Regardless of which it is, it is a fine shooting bow. He was able to keep up with my Elite Synergy. We both shot a 296 score out of a possible 300. That being said, it had to of been the bows... neither of us could have scored as well with other brands. ;-)


----------



## High Desert Elk

Have you thought about Xpedition Archery? Three dealers in UT; one in Nephi and the other two in Bluffdale and South Jordan.


----------



## torowy

High Desert Elk said:


> Have you thought about Xpedition Archery? Three dealers in UT; one in Nephi and the other two in Bluffdale and South Jordan.


I have heard good things about them!


----------



## High Desert Elk

torowy said:


> I have heard good things about them!


Been looking at them for the past couple of years. Have been a "fan" of another brand for the past few years, but these bows seem to have it together. It was voted bow of the year in Field and Stream FWIW.

Have a Denali on order now, so we'll see...I know that when people have shot them there is a "wow" factor.


----------

